
Oxford university students told to use ‘ze’ instead or ‘he’ or ‘she’ - discombobulate
http://metro.co.uk/2016/12/11/oxford-university-students-told-to-use-ze-instead-or-he-or-she-6315794/
======
novia
Misleading headline. Somebody handed out a pamphlet in the student union, and
it doesn't say that person was an administrator. Additionally, the pamphlet
did not instruct the students to refer to everyone by the gender neutral
pronoun ze. The pamphlet said to respect other people's pronoun preferences.
Therefore, most people on campus would still be referred to by "he" or "she"

